# ehMac Cribs - Show us your Mac crib



## ehMax

My apologies we lost the "Mac Rigs" section from the previous Photos section, but I managed to save some of my favourite shots and I will post them here to begin this thread. Use this thread to show us your Mac Crib! Tell us the specs! Give us a story behind your setup! Tell us what custom mods you have done and how you've pimped your ride! 

Who's got the most sick crib!?! (Pretend for a second, I'm not a middle aged white guy)


----------



## ehMax

Part II


----------



## ehMax

Part III


----------



## chas_m

I can see from these shots that a lot of Mac setups are meant for serious workitude!

I'll post my own -- far more spartan -- arrangement once I clean off my desk ...


----------



## rgray

Nice display shots....  And now for a real working crib (my lab office)...


----------



## Adrian.

Geez rgray, you aren't a professor at a University are you?


----------



## chas_m

Okay, here's mine (which is mostly used for posting to blogs, EhMac, and creating podcasts/radio spots):










People with VERY GOOD eyesight can read most of the labels! (sorry about that -- a victim of the resizing for this forum!)

Labels from L to R, roughly clockwise:
a. DVD burner in FW case
b. Speakers (subwoofer not pictured)
c. Blue Snoball Mic
d. BenQ 20" 16:10 monitor
e. 2.16GHz BlackBook
f. RAZR BT mouse (hate it)
g. iPhone dock
h. Firewire hub
i. Epson R200 printer
j. USB hub
k. External drives (2TB total)


----------



## SINC

OK, here's mine with the Mini, the 32 GB iPod Touch and the MBP where all the work on my web site and my clients consulting gets done. The 21" monitor is hooked up to satellite via Eye TV and that external to the far right is a Seagate 1 TB for the MBP back up. The bigger one behind the MBP is a 250GB external to back up the Mini. The eMac and iMac are in my exercise room downstairs. I use them now to watch movies or tutorials while on the treadmill or the bike.


----------



## jimwww

*MAc and PC Marriage..*


----------



## fellfromtree

Retro desk.


----------



## Suite Edit

ehMax said:


> Part II


Awesome to see that again! That was a long time ago... I just took some pictures for a new website, so my work setup is now:


----------



## Guest

Still just the low res iPhone shot (I really have to take some proper pics of this setup one of these days) ...

the monitors are:

top: 2 x 17" older HP LCD's
bottom: 23" Cinema Display, 30" Samsung SyncMaster 305T, 23" Cinema Display

If anyone wants to know about the audio gear let me know but I'll spare the non-audio geeks all that part of things for now


----------



## joltguy

Here's my base of operations!


----------



## overkill

New setup for 2009!


----------



## Pika




----------



## kps

My G5 set up with 20" CinemaDisplay. And yes, I cleaned off the desk.


----------



## tlipovski

(A) iMac G5 2GHz 250Gb HD, external iSight in "The White Room", and
(B) MBP 2.4GHz 200Gb HD with 2nd LG 20" monitor
Apple Airport Extreme WiFi router plus Airport Express WiFi Extender
Apple TV hangs off the Sanyo 42 LCD
Lots iPods hanging around.


----------



## Brewmattster

*My Mac Rig*

My Rig at home. When my MacBook Pro isn't out and about, It's hooked up to this.
40" Samsung LCD connected with DVI to VGA adapter. Yamaha 5.1 500W surround sound with Bose Speakers connected with mini toslink for digital surround.
1 500GB firewire external drive for movies, music and photo's. 1 500GB external USB for backups.
Kensington S530 wireless keyboard and mouse (which you can't see in this photo) for sitting on the couch and using the whole rig.

MBP is 2.33 GHz C2D, 3GB ram, 256MB video ram, 120 GB HDD.
And of course my trusty 80GB iPod.

Matt


----------



## Chas3

Pika said:


>


Damn!


----------



## gadgetguy

mguertin said:


> If anyone wants to know about the audio gear let me know but I'll spare the non-audio geeks all that part of things for now


I'd love to know!


----------



## Guest

gadgetguy said:


> I'd love to know!


Tascam DM24 console going 3xTDIF into a MOTU 2408mk3 (24 channels in and out) into a MOTU PCIe-424 interface into the Mac Pro 8-core 2.8Ghz. Genelec 8020A monitors, Samson Resolv 120a sub. A good bunch of mics (Shure beta 52, 58's, 57's, SM92's, AT4040's, Sennheiser 604e's a few Apex large diaphragm condensers, probably a few more I forgot about LOL). Running Digital Performer 6 for my DAW software. A handful of Alesis midi gear (Alesis QSR, Alesis DMPro, Alesis QS 6.1 keyboard), Roland GI-20 guitar/bass midi interface and guitar + bass pickups for it, a couple of TC Electronics reverbs, MOTU Midi Timepiece AV. That covers most of it on the recording end of things. Also have a decent collection of guitars, basses, drums and amps going on too. Studios are expensive habits!


----------



## gadgetguy

Wow  some of that's over my head but I know enough to be envious!


----------



## Jason H

mguertin said:


> Still just the low res iPhone shot (I really have to take some proper pics of this setup one of these days) ...
> 
> the monitors are:
> 
> top: 2 x 17" older HP LCD's
> bottom: 23" Cinema Display, 30" Samsung SyncMaster 305T, 23" Cinema Display
> 
> If anyone wants to know about the audio gear let me know but I'll spare the non-audio geeks all that part of things for now


What kind of console is that?


----------



## MrNeoStylez

PIKE! what IS that dock for the iphone or ipod touch.. ?!


----------



## Ohmsford

Brand new desk and a brand new MBP. I got a little bit carried away with the desk, kinda didn't judge the size of it very well when I picked it up, its kinda big for a bedroom....but I sure do like it.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

I really like that desk, where did you get it/how much did it cost?


----------



## Ohmsford

I got it from Staples, $229 + tax wasn't bad I figured.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

Could you do me a favor? 

since the specs on their website kinda suck could you measure how much it takes from each corner of your wall.  i would appreciate it


----------



## Ohmsford

lol, not a problem. It stretches approximately 70" in both directions from the corner.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

thanks man, just seeing if it will fit my office


----------



## MrNeoStylez

6 ft in each direction MAN thats big


----------



## Ohmsford

Yup, I was a bit shocked when I started setting it up. But once you go big, you just can't go back.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

i need a tape measure.. this measuring things with a 6 inch ruler is over..


----------



## gadgetguy

Just a word of caution, glass desks eventually become hell if you're a neat freak like me. Mine was never clean enough and there were ALWAYS finger prints or something.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

Windex


----------



## gadgetguy

Of course, but I found myself doing it CONSTANTLY. It just become a PITA after awhile so I bought a nice wood desk. Probably just me though.


----------



## bob99

This is super messy, but it gives an idea.

Macbook
Macbook Pro
30" Cinema
23" Cinema
Wacom 21" Cintiq
Mac Pro Intel (not pictured)


----------



## Niteshooter

Man you folks have tidy workspaces.....




























I think I need a warehouse.....


----------



## gadgetguy

I'd be kicked out pretty quickly if my house started looking like that!


----------



## Niteshooter

Oh that's just the tip of the iceburg.


----------



## Guest

See some cool oldies in that collection Niteshooter .. Is that a NeXT Cube? and some Irix and Solaris based stuff (originally of course) if I am seeing it correctly  My old place looked a little like that but I did a HUGE purge before I moved. I did keep one of my old "cool" machines though .. an Apple Network Server 700/200 running AIX (that was one of Apple's hosting servers for many years).


----------



## MacGenius24

mguertin said:


> See some cool oldies in that collection Niteshooter .. Is that a NeXT Cube? and some Irix and Solaris based stuff (originally of course) if I am seeing it correctly  My old place looked a little like that but I did a HUGE purge before I moved. I did keep one of my old "cool" machines though .. an Apple Network Server 700/200 running AIX (that was one of Apple's hosting servers for many years).


Yeah some nice oldies, would you consider selling one for the right price :heybaby:


----------



## Niteshooter

mguertin said:


> See some cool oldies in that collection Niteshooter .. Is that a NeXT Cube? and some Irix and Solaris based stuff (originally of course) if I am seeing it correctly  My old place looked a little like that but I did a HUGE purge before I moved. I did keep one of my old "cool" machines though .. an Apple Network Server 700/200 running AIX (that was one of Apple's hosting servers for many years).


Thanks!

Yup you have good eyes, that is indeed a NeXT cube. There is also a NeXTstation and NeXTstation color in the stack of SGI boxes. I've been having a devil of a time with them because they seem to want to corrupt their systems the instant you look at them. 

I finally got an original set of NeXT software for them and can now get them all running. The interesting thing about the Cube is that you can populate all four slots with processor cards but that also seems to require a monitor and keyboard for each. I'm still a NeXT noobie so that might be wrong but from what I can see using two processors that seems to be the requirement.

Another interesting thing, you needed to run a sw updater to get the NeXT boxes to work past 2000.

The Iris Indego is my next project, it came loaded with sw but a dead pram battery is the only thing stopping it from running. I've sourced it out, it is soldiered to the MB so when I get the time....

Pretty much everything is working, and I have the sw for everything as well......kind of important since many folks sell or throw away old computers but you hardly ever get the sw for them. 

Not in the photos is a Compaq Portable III that I just picked up that is having some boot issues. These things needed a floppy to fix the bios so before I can get that running I need to build myself a PC with a pair of 5.25" floppies to build the disks. I have the bits buried somewhere.

As I say I need a warehouse! A bit more of the iceburg below....





































Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter

MacGenius24 said:


> Yeah some nice oldies, would you consider selling one for the right price :heybaby:


How deep are your pockets? beejacon


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Man you folks have tidy workspaces.....
> 
> 
> I think I need a warehouse.....





Niteshooter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As I say I need a warehouse! A bit more of the iceburg below....
> 
> ....
> Kevin


Kevin - THAT is both amazing and hilarious. :lmao:
Now I know where to send all my old computer equipment & sw- you are operating a retirement home for geezer-tronics!:clap:


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Kevin - THAT is both amazing and hilarious. :lmao:
> Now I know where to send all my old computer equipment & sw- you are operating a retirement home for geezer-tronics!:clap:


Thanks.......I think...... 

Sure what have you got?


----------



## screature

Hey Nitshooter is this a business or just a hobby/obsession for you. I sure hope you don't have to move very often, what a pain that would be.


----------



## Niteshooter

screature said:


> Hey Nitshooter is this a business or just a hobby/obsession for you. I sure hope you don't have to move very often, what a pain that would be.


Hobby/out of control obsession mainly.

Word got out that I collected the old stuff and all of a sudden I started to get donations of old gear. Since I'm a pack rat by nature things escalated pretty quickly....

To top it off my wife's company tossed out a lot of old Macs and this added to the collection.....

Now I just try and pick up only the one's to fill holes in the collection though I have been picking up some of the original portable PC's such as the Compaq lunch pail and Kaypro II.

Re moving, it will be fun though not impossible. We moved a friend of ours and he has at least five times the collection that I have.....


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> We moved a friend of ours and he has at least five times the collection that I have.....


:yikes:


----------



## MacGenius24

Niteshooter said:


> Thanks.......I think......
> 
> Sure what have you got?


Well...

I was thinking 200 or 250 for a pismo?

We could always go higher :heybaby:


----------



## kps

@niteshooter:

I'm #%&% speechless....


----------



## Niteshooter

MacGenius24 said:


> Well...
> 
> I was thinking 200 or 250 for a pismo?
> 
> We could always go higher :heybaby:


Hmmm I have no idea what you want here.......

If you are selling you should try BrokenG3 though I don't think he has the money....

Sorry I'm not in the market for any Pismos since I already have SEVEN of them give or take... including a fully decked out G4 550 version with DVD/DL burner and a gig of memory. I generally find them in the $50 to $100 range for one's with dead batteries and then bring them back to spec for friends.

K


----------



## Niteshooter

kps said:


> @niteshooter:
> 
> I'm #%&% speechless....


You should see the skidloads of G3's and G4's plus 20" crts we shipped out to the recyclers.

Wish I could dig up the photos of my friends place that is really something to behold....


----------



## MacGenius24

Niteshooter said:


> Hmmm I have no idea what you want here.......
> 
> If you are selling you should try BrokenG3 though I don't think he has the money....
> 
> Sorry I'm not in the market for any Pismos since I already have SEVEN of them give or take... including a fully decked out G4 550 version with DVD/DL burner and a gig of memory. I generally find them in the $50 to $100 range for one's with dead batteries and then bring them back to spec for friends.
> 
> K


NS: I am looking to buy, not sell


----------



## Niteshooter

MacGenius24 said:


> NS: I am looking to buy, not sell


Ah ok, you should try MrJimmy as he was selling his.

http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/75832-price-check-pismo-400-a.html

I think he's still selling, and he has the VST CD/RW module to go with it.

K


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok found one of the people I was looking for. Jeremy has IMHO one of the best displays I have ever seen.

video of the collection

Kevin


----------



## Pika

I'm a minimalist person, because it makes me focus on what I truly love and need.

By forcing myself to cut down on the amount of stuff I own, I cut out the stuff that I’m ambivalent about. By embracing minimalism, I cut out everything but what I really love.

I remember reading Little House in the Big Woods as a child, and I remember reading about Laura and her doll, Charlotte. Laura LOVED Charlotte. I think she loved her so much because Charlotte was her only doll. Charlotte was precious. Charlotte was special. How many things do I own that I consider to be truly special? My Macs are special. Everything else? Not so much.


----------



## Bogi094

*Wow*



Pika said:


> I'm a minimalist person, because it makes me focus on what I truly love and need.
> 
> By forcing myself to cut down on the amount of stuff I own, I cut out the stuff that I’m ambivalent about. By embracing minimalism, I cut out everything but what I really love.
> 
> I remember reading Little House in the Big Woods as a child, and I remember reading about Laura and her doll, Charlotte. Laura LOVED Charlotte. I think she loved her so much because Charlotte was her only doll. Charlotte was precious. Charlotte was special. How many things do I own that I consider to be truly special? My Macs are special. Everything else? Not so much.


Damn, I wish this was my setup! looks amazing!


----------



## ramsesm

and a description of each


----------



## SMG

Beautiful setup Pika!:yikes:


----------



## chriswtburke

Heres my studio set up.. everything gets recorded in the room next door, so this is where all the magic happens.. 

Please note.. I'm a wire NAZI, and thats why the only wire you can see is the wire from the foot pedal for the keyboard... if it could be wireless, it would be!! All my wires are zip tied and placed on hook/shelf that i added to the desk.. it is all hidden though, the only way you can see it is to get down on the floor under the desk










* 13″ Macbook 1.83 Ghz
* 19″ Dell monitor
* M-Audio Studio Pro 3 monitors
* Line 6 Toneport UX 8 audio interface
* 250gb external HD
* LG DVD burner (2 of them)
* 2 portable external HDs
* Blue Snowball USB mic
* M-Audio Keystation 88es Keyboard
* Rocketfish Bluetooth Mouse
* Bobble Head Jesus

not pictured in mine but certainly very important to the studio.. the recording room.. (its the next room over) a snake runs from my ux8 through the wall to the next room.. where we have a vocal booth using a shure KSM 44 for vox) a guitar station, using a Line 6 X3 Live for amp modeling, and a drum station which uses the shure pgdmk6 drum micing kit


----------



## daniels

Acer Aspire 2GB Ram 320GB HD Windows 7 Ultimate  
21.5inch screen
iMac G3 512mb 15gb HD which is now sold
Macbook Pro 13 Aluminum 250gb HD 2gb ram


----------



## whatiwant

I am confined to vertical space. But it works!


----------



## Carter

My office setup:
Full Image HERE









My Apple Collection in the office 
Full Image HERE


----------



## Kaiu

Everyone's area is so clean, I only dream for a clean working area haha....

Everytime I clean up my table, within 2 weeks is completely covered with garbage lol >.> (not just table )

Not garbage garbage, but u know T.T


----------



## chriswtburke

Kaiu said:


> Everyone's area is so clean, I only dream for a clean working area haha....
> 
> Everytime I clean up my table, within 2 weeks is completely covered with garbage lol >.> (not just table )
> 
> Not garbage garbage, but u know T.T



it depends on whats on the go for me.. most times I try to keep my desk clean, but, if I'm working on a project, such as the one I'm working on now, my desk gets messy


----------



## daniels

is that an apple phone that i see in the 4th image???


----------



## eglockling

chriswtburke said:


> Heres my studio set up.. everything gets recorded in the room next door, so this is where all the magic happens..
> 
> Please note.. I'm a wire NAZI, and thats why the only wire you can see is the wire from the foot pedal for the keyboard... if it could be wireless, it would be!! All my wires are zip tied and placed on hook/shelf that i added to the desk.. it is all hidden though, the only way you can see it is to get down on the floor under the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 13″ Macbook 1.83 Ghz
> * 19″ Dell monitor
> * M-Audio Studio Pro 3 monitors
> * Line 6 Toneport UX 8 audio interface
> * 250gb external HD
> * LG DVD burner (2 of them)
> * 2 portable external HDs
> * Blue Snowball USB mic
> * M-Audio Keystation 88es Keyboard
> * Rocketfish Bluetooth Mouse
> * Bobble Head Jesus
> 
> not pictured in mine but certainly very important to the studio.. the recording room.. (its the next room over) a snake runs from my ux8 through the wall to the next room.. where we have a vocal booth using a shure KSM 44 for vox) a guitar station, using a Line 6 X3 Live for amp modeling, and a drum station which uses the shure pgdmk6 drum micing kit


Nice setup! - recording with the power of the Jesus


----------



## chriswtburke

eglockling said:


> Nice setup! - recording with the power of the Jesus


only way I roll!


----------



## Carter

daniels said:


> is that an apple phone that i see in the 4th image???


Did you mean the item found here?









If so ..... then yaaaa 
Well ..... I have had that for years. It's a calculator. I forget what Apple event I got that from but prior to the iPhone I used to play with everyone and tell them it was an iPhone before the real one came out. 

I'll take a batter picture of it when into work.


----------



## daniels

lol looks nothing like a calculator did apple really make things other then ipods and computer?


----------



## squaresnappr

Here is my setup, I also try and keep a clean setup.

Macbook Pro Sr
2.2 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 Gb 667 Mhz DDR 2 SDRam
Nvidia Geforce 8600M GT
120 Gb Hard Drive

Apple LED Cinema Display 24" calibrated
Apple Cinema Display 20" calibrated
Mac Pro 2009
2.66 Ghz Quad-Core Xeon Nehalem
6 Gb 1066 Mhz DDR3
640 Gb Hard Drive
1 Tb WD Black Hard drive
ATI 4870
Nvidia Geforce GT 120


----------



## Niteshooter

Wow you folks really have nice tidy setups compared to the kaos I work in.... 










My original work'space' now my backup. Most of the Macs in my collection are second hand or retirees from work. On the floor are a G4 500DP, G4 533DP digital audio and an MDD G4 867DP. On the desk is a new find, a Toshiba Libretto sub-notebook. biggest challenge is reloading a system on this one though I do have old scsi cd roms and an old Zip PCMCIA to SCSI adaptor.










My primary work'space' where I read emails and websites. Still quite happy with my G5DP though I found a 'dead' iMac G4 1GHz the other day on eBay. Only needed a PMU reset and power connector cleaning. It's still pretty fast running Tiger and 2GB of memory.










I even 'cleaned up' my workshop...... got rid of the three CRTs I used to have and replaced them with two 19" LCD's. Set up my Cube and picked up an eMac 1.25GHz the other day from a local recycler cheap. So far it hasn't blown any caps and is pretty fast for it's age. I replaced the internal HD (not a project for the faint of heart) as well as upgrading the CD to a DVD DL writer.

The G3 AIO runs OSX, 9.22, BeOS and Win 98 via Virtual PC. Can be handy since it has a built in floppy and zip which I use to access legacy sw. It also has it's cpu bumped up to a 1GHz G3 through a zif upgrade.

The iMac 15" has a bad LCD so one day when I find one cheap I'll swap it out everything else is working even the Cobalt Cube and NeXT cubes.

K


----------



## The Doug

Hey, is that an iSub on the floor in the first pic?


----------



## Niteshooter

The Doug said:


> Hey, is that an iSub on the floor in the first pic?


You bet and sounds great plugged into that iMac!


----------



## Carter

Wow, you have a bit of Apple history there.


----------



## squaresnappr

Wow Niteshooter, that is probably the most apple stuff I have seen from one user. I can't imagine if you use all that because your electricity bill would probably out the roof and if you ran everything at the same time you probably could heat up the room.

I love that Imac G4, I myself started out with the macbook but in my PC days, I used to drool all over that Imac G4. I remember future shop used to carry it but it was well over 3000.00 and it was way out of my price range. IMO, I prefer that look over the new ones.


----------



## Niteshooter

Thanks! 

No I try not to use too many of them at the same time!  The other thing I have been doing is removing the PRAM batteries in the one's that are more or less in storage as I have had one leak in a rather nice SE/30 and that ruined the motherboard. It was one of the red cells, I have some of the really old blue ones and they seem less prone to leaking but still not worth the risk.

I've only bought a handful of Macs brand new, the bulk are either one's we've taken out of service at work, or traded for, had given to me or picked up on sites such as eBay or the local boards. I believe I'm well past 200 Macs in the collection which includes an example of every PowerBook from the 100 to my current daily user a G4 1GHz. Also have all of Jim's Mac Portables that he tossed my way when they moved from the 'Porsche' repair shop to the corner of Bathurst.

Seems to me I also inherited a lot of compacts at the time as well (128k's to Pluses)..... also have a Lisa up through to a G5DP. 

I too really like the design of the iMac G4 'lampshade', it does seem to have it's flaws though such as power issues on the G4 1GHz 17", arms and wiring but if you get lucky you can find a fixer upper real cheap. I bought a 'dead' one from a recycler that turned out to only require a PMU reset and cleaning of the power connector for $29 the other day. The shipping was more but in the end the screen was in fine shape and it works great. 

That PowerBook I'm using was also a 'dead' unit, turned out the AC board was defective so once the battery ran down the unit died. That one was fully loaded including the airport card and was something like $39 plus shipping. I bought a board for $9 off eBay and now it's fine. It was actually intended to fix the broken screen on my 867MHz PowerBook G4 which I salvaged from work when someone succeeded in tearing off the hinges and screen so I'm still on the hunt for a good screen on a dead 566/867/1GHz DVI PowerBook G4.

Sometimes you can get really burned like the first eMac I bought off someone from Kijiji. I was in a hurry so I didn't really take a long look at it, turned out it was missing a pile of screws and was cobbled together from several different versions of eMacs. And it reeked of cigarette smoke which took a couple of months to air out. But it was interesting to play with. Just got myself a really nice condition eMac G4 1.25GHz cheap from a local recycler but am keeping my eye on the caps in it as they tend to be problematic. Plus these seem to be the most convoluted Macs I've worked on yet other than the newest iMacs and Minis.

Further back in this thread are some older shots of my 'warehouse', 

http://www.ehmac.ca/photos/74050-ehmac-cribs-show-us-your-mac-crib-4.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/photos/74050-ehmac-cribs-show-us-your-mac-crib-5.html



I did get all the NeXTs running but haven't had the time to sort out the SGI boxes. Have been slowly giving away all my CRT's as well as they are heavy and waste a lot of space though I kept some of the 14's because they are the right match to the LC's in the collection.

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter

Oh and come to think of it I have a really old SuperMatch dye sublimation printer with the SCSI control box that we tossed out at work. I even have a box full of paper and ribbons but NO SOFTWARE drivers so it's pretty much DOA as I've never been able to find anyone who has these special drivers for pre OSX systems.

Won't run on X but if someone wants it and can come and pick it up it's yours. It is VERY HEAVY so you will need a car!

Kevin


----------



## Carter

daniels said:


> lol looks nothing like a calculator did apple really make things other then ipods and computer?


Closer snapshots. I forget when & where I was given this but it was some sort of Apple event. Just a gift. A simple calculator but I always joked that it was an iPhone before the iPhone was released 































----------



## Niteshooter

Great piece, sure does look like a cell phone.


----------



## The G3 Man

Is that a 600mhz graphite iMac i see NiteShooter? 

Morgan


----------



## Niteshooter

The G3 Man said:


> Is that a 600mhz graphite iMac i see NiteShooter?
> 
> Morgan


Yup, it's actually a bit of your original G3 and Spudmac's. I bought his the other day as it was in pristine condition but had a blown analog board so I mixed and matched some parts to make one perfect one. Added The Doug's iSub and now I have great tunes in my office!

Kevin


----------



## Eric0

Update to my old setup that's featured in the recovered photos.


----------



## elvtnedge

chriswtburke said:


> Heres my studio set up.. everything gets recorded in the room next door, so this is where all the magic happens..
> 
> Please note.. I'm a wire NAZI, and thats why the only wire you can see is the wire from the foot pedal for the keyboard... if it could be wireless, it would be!! All my wires are zip tied and placed on hook/shelf that i added to the desk.. it is all hidden though, the only way you can see it is to get down on the floor under the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 13″ Macbook 1.83 Ghz
> * 19″ Dell monitor
> * M-Audio Studio Pro 3 monitors
> * Line 6 Toneport UX 8 audio interface
> * 250gb external HD
> * LG DVD burner (2 of them)
> * 2 portable external HDs
> * Blue Snowball USB mic
> * M-Audio Keystation 88es Keyboard
> * Rocketfish Bluetooth Mouse
> * Bobble Head Jesus
> 
> not pictured in mine but certainly very important to the studio.. the recording room.. (its the next room over) a snake runs from my ux8 through the wall to the next room.. where we have a vocal booth using a shure KSM 44 for vox) a guitar station, using a Line 6 X3 Live for amp modeling, and a drum station which uses the shure pgdmk6 drum micing kit


How do you like your monitors? are they pretty good? looking into recording monitors myself.


----------



## jagga

I think I can name one Mac that Niteshooter doesn't have: 
Apple IIc or the one with the small crt on a pivoting hinge (green txt over black screen) and on a stand. The Mac itself looks like an angled laptop standing on rear pegs with a 5 1/4" Floppy. I was 9 years old and fell in LOVE with that Mac but never owned it. Kid in my mom's ghetto apartment building had that. Dad bought me a Commodor Vic20 which has scarred me in Windows succession ever since.

@Jawknee, you live on Jarvis street downtown? Looks like it but the tower view is just too high. Maybe university ave but the park view and buildings don't look right.

PS: I'm looking for a black/white MacBook 13" Intel C2D machine with at least 1.83Ghz in good condition with 80/120/160GB HDD and 512MB/1GB+ RAM for $550 before end of day Friday. I've tried craigslist and kijiji and it seems that everybody is greedy. They were given their macbook or bought for them or make enough to buy a MBP 13"/15" and just want to get rid of theirs but not help out a struggling bloke that needs to plan mths ahead just to even consider scrounging enough dow for one. Mind you there are a few cool people out there that are in the same vote and have to pay their tuitions.


----------



## DDKD726

here's my setup:


----------



## Niteshooter

jagga said:


> I think I can name one Mac that Niteshooter doesn't have:
> Apple IIc or the one with the small crt on a pivoting hinge (green txt over black screen) and on a stand. The Mac itself looks like an angled laptop standing on rear pegs with a 5 1/4" Floppy. I was 9 years old and fell in LOVE with that Mac but never owned it. Kid in my mom's ghetto apartment building had that. Dad bought me a Commodor Vic20 which has scarred me in Windows succession ever since.


Well..... he says with an evil grin.....










I didn't feel like digging her out but I do have a boxed IIc in the collection.










A boxed floppy drive and some loose 5.25's.










The monitor you mentioned, it wasn't a great fit over the IIc but it worked. In my 
darkroom I have a couple of IIc shoulder bags that Classic Bookstores were clearing out for $5 back in the 80's.










Also have a IIe.










A couple of GS Woz editions and a regular GS.










A smattering of Newtons, an eMate hiding somewhere else and a few other things 
like the Lisa that are buried in my workshop.... 

Kevin


----------



## gadgetguy

Lots of vintage stuff in that last pic like... Blackberries???


----------



## Niteshooter

gadgetguy said:


> Lots of vintage stuff in that last pic like... Blackberries???


Yup, rescued from the dump. Amazing how fast technology becomes garbage. One of them is brand new never used, still has the plastic cover over the screen.

Kevin


----------



## chriswtburke

elvtnedge said:


> How do you like your monitors? are they pretty good? looking into recording monitors myself.


i LOVE them, they were given to me by a music store.. i taught their staff how to run garage band, and as a thank you, they gave me these monitors.. if I was buying my own monitors.. I would stick with M-Audio (as I really like their stuff) but I would get the M-Audio Studiophile DSM3.. quite a bit more expensive.. but, they are really good.


----------



## jagga

@Niteshooter , you brought me back to grade 4 with that photo of the Apple IIc ~ first colour screened PC I ever used. 2nd computer overall the horrible PET was the first. 

Oddly enough my pops brought me a floppy from a friend of his at the airport and it was supposed to have apps for engineering on it but instead it had games. Grade 4 teacher taught us about the GUI out of a book and didn't believe those floppy's could be double-sided; well everyone enjoyed Karateka that week 

However this wasn't the machine I was thinking/hoping you didn't have. The Monitor was the same but didn't come with the Apple IIc originally. The machine I was thinking was smaller and the rear stood up on pegs that where built into it, along with the floppy drive.


----------



## slicecom




----------



## cutra

Pika said:


> I'm a minimalist person, because it makes me focus on what I truly love and need.
> 
> By forcing myself to cut down on the amount of stuff I own, I cut out the stuff that I’m ambivalent about. By embracing minimalism, I cut out everything but what I really love.
> 
> I remember reading Little House in the Big Woods as a child, and I remember reading about Laura and her doll, Charlotte. Laura LOVED Charlotte. I think she loved her so much because Charlotte was her only doll. Charlotte was precious. Charlotte was special. How many things do I own that I consider to be truly special? My Macs are special. Everything else? Not so much.


I love the holder for your laptop and your iphone.
Where did you get them? and for how much?
I'm new to the mac world so please let me know.


----------



## Kaiu

how do you keep your tables uncluttered.... LOL....

I clean my desk, by the end of the day it's got things all over the place T.T


----------



## macquest99




----------



## chriswtburke

A note to all you people with multiple keyboards and mice on your desk... GET WITH THE TIMES.. you can use ONE KEYBOARD and ONE MOUSE for use over MANY computers.... FOR FREE.. just download Teleport on each of your macs that are on the same network, enable it on them all, and BOOM you can use one mouse and one keyboard.. just mouse your mouse over to the screen (just like if you had extended desktops setup) and BOOM your all set..


----------



## cutra

*Thanks*



chriswtburke said:


> A note to all you people with multiple keyboards and mice on your desk... GET WITH THE TIMES.. you can use ONE KEYBOARD and ONE MOUSE for use over MANY computers.... FOR FREE.. just download Teleport on each of your macs that are on the same network, enable it on them all, and BOOM you can use one mouse and one keyboard.. just mouse your mouse over to the screen (just like if you had extended desktops setup) and BOOM your all set..


Cool, just installed it and it works great thanks buddy...
Learn something everyday.!


----------



## chriswtburke

cutra said:


> Cool, just installed it and it works great thanks buddy...
> Learn something everyday.!


no prob.. glad I could lighten the desktop of someone.. I love that app and use it on all my macs


----------



## macquest99

ooo good tip sorry for the messy desktop


----------



## chriswtburke

macquest99 said:


> ooo good tip sorry for the messy desktop


no need to say sorry.. I'm just trying to help.. I HATED having 2 keyboards on my desk.. took up way to much room.. and I didn't want to use a kvm switch, because I wanted to use multiple monitors... looks cooler you know.. and, there are some really complex ways to set up 1 keyboard and mouse using terminal, but, I just couldnt figure them out.. thats when I found teleport... its so easy, and its really cool.. it freaks people out enough when they see that I have more than 1 computer on my desktop.. then when they see that I can control them all with 1 keyboard and mouse, it freaks them out even more..


----------



## overkill

new setup for 2010


----------



## nafamous

here is my setup:


----------



## macquest99

I love that display


----------



## pcronin

chriswtburke said:


> A note to all you people with multiple keyboards and mice on your desk... GET WITH THE TIMES.. you can use ONE KEYBOARD and ONE MOUSE for use over MANY computers.... FOR FREE.. just download Teleport on each of your macs that are on the same network, enable it on them all, and BOOM you can use one mouse and one keyboard.. just mouse your mouse over to the screen (just like if you had extended desktops setup) and BOOM your all set..


That's all well and good for those with the luxury of having a homogeneous home computing environment. Those with mixed Mac/Linux/Windows should give Synergy a try. 

I just re-configured it last night, and aside from minor name resolution issues, it was a snap to set up. 

My old setup: 
IMG_0066 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

From about a year ago, will post updates when cleaning is done


----------



## omgitstn

heres mine:


















details on the setup here: MACBOOK PRO WITH DUAL 24″ APPLE CINEMA DISPLAYS!


----------



## pcronin

omgitstn said:


> heres mine:
> 
> details on the setup here: MACBOOK PRO WITH DUAL 24″ APPLE CINEMA DISPLAYS!


I'm drooling over that. Any word if that Matrox unit will drive 2 27"ers? Or is 24" at the optimum size for the max resolution?


----------



## cutra

omgitstn said:


> heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on the setup here: MACBOOK PRO WITH DUAL 24″ APPLE CINEMA DISPLAYS!


Hey nice set up. 
where did you get that cover for your blackberry?


----------



## omgitstn

pcronin said:


> I'm drooling over that. Any word if that Matrox unit will drive 2 27"ers? Or is 24" at the optimum size for the max resolution?


hi!, i am not sure...here is the compatibility list from matrox

Matrox Graphics - Support - GXM Compatibility List


----------



## wonderings

The old and outdated setup....









The new up to date setup....


----------



## Guest

Updated the setup today with another 30" (Dell) monitor. Now it's 2x30", 2x23", 2x17"

Sorry for the bad pic and messy desk, have to setup my proper camera and take some real shots one of these days, but couldn't resist posting the pic of the newest acquisition


----------



## enon

.


----------



## ScanMan

mguertin said:


> Updated the setup today with another 30" (Dell) monitor. Now it's 2x30", 2x23", 2x17"


Wow! How do you drive them?


----------



## mikef

You guys and your crazy multi-display setups 

All do most of my work on the 15" display of my MBPs... yearning for the day when I might be able to down a 24" Cinema Display


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> Wow! How do you drive them?


I think that Tim Horton's cup may have something to do with it.


----------



## Guest

ScanMan said:


> Wow! How do you drive them?


Have 3 PCIe video cards in the system, 1 ATI 3870 (running the 2x30"), 1 ATI 2600XT, and 1 Nvidia 8800 GT, 2 monitors on each card.


----------



## screature

mg... Why so many monitors? You a day trader...?


----------



## Guest

LOL no, mostly do web code and also some IT work. I typically have a few VM's open at a time as well as multiple browsers + a code editor (Coda these days). For IT support I may also have a few VNC sessions open.


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> LOL no, mostly do web code and also some IT work. I typically have a few VM's open at a time as well as multiple browsers + a code editor (Coda these days). For IT support I may also have a few VNC sessions open.


Gottcha...


----------



## Chas3

enon said:


>


Great Monitor Choice, Keyboard looks like a Happy Hacking but isn't, is it Mechanical Switch? Interesting case choice, but certainly non-ricer. Hackintoshing? What are the specs?


----------



## adam.sn

mguertin said:


> Updated the setup today with another 30" (Dell) monitor. Now it's 2x30", 2x23", 2x17"
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic and messy desk, have to setup my proper camera and take some real shots one of these days, but couldn't resist posting the pic of the newest acquisition


Lol overkill much?


----------



## pcronin

Never too much screen


----------



## Guest

pcronin said:


> Never too much screen


Exactly  It's an addiction -- once you go there you can never go back.


----------



## pcronin

mguertin said:


> Exactly  It's an addiction -- once you go there you can never go back.


They say that about other stuff too... just sayin 

I hated going back to single screen when my 2nd monitor crapped out, but hey.. have to save up I guess


----------



## enon

.


----------



## Lawrence

The main floor computer setup - Intel Mac Mini 1.83 Duo
Pictured with 2 external MiniStacks with 500 gb drives and an Aiport extreme on top.


----------



## Lawrence

The basement studio setup - Sawtooth with a Sonnet 1.0 ghz

That's not a modem beside the monitor btw, It's a Roland Edirol SD20 Studio canvas
with a M-Audio Midisport 2x2 on top of it, PCR-A30 Roland Edirol Midi keyboard


----------



## The Doug

*My Mac rig... circa 1993...* 

This morning I thought, what the heck - I took my beloved old Color Classic out of its original packaging for the first time since I retired it in 1996 or so. Started right up. Screen looks just fine and everything is just where I'd left it fourteen years ago. The case has significant yellowing in places but this is to be expected in a seventeen year old machine I guess.

This was my first Mac - my very first home computer in fact, and I'm still fond of the design petite as it is. 30 megabyte hard drive, and a whopping four megs of RAM. I'd installed a DayStar accelerator card to boost this little beauty's speed from 16mhz to 50 mhz. Way back then it seemed like a crazy fast little thing to me, with the accelerator card installed.

I'll poke around a bit more and then lay it to rest in its box again. Though it's of no real use anymore I don't think I'll ever part with it.


----------



## ScanMan

Awww......such a cutie! 

What a move putting the accelerator in there. Every Mac I owned in that era sang the siren song of "Make my Day with a DayStar", but I never had the cash. Of course, keep it. It's aesthetically greatly more pleasing than my first, and departed Mac. A IICX, which was clean looking, but boring as bat sh#t. 

Hey same visible screen size as the new iPad.


----------



## The Doug

Oh look - DayStar Digital boxes! 

I can't remember exactly what I paid for the accelerator & adapter - I think it was close to $400 overall. I saved up for a couple of months.


----------



## mrlarter

some sweet desks!


----------



## Kaiu

Forgot to post mine last time  This is from December lol....









October it looked completely different, same with June.....

January I changed it around again but I'm a bit lazy to take a pic atm hehe


----------



## The G3 Man

Well. i got it working sortof again! 

Mind the PC - its my friends...


----------



## screature

Time for a change...

I am just beginning to change my setup, this particular one is going on about 4-5 years old. I decided I should take some shots of it for posterity sake before making the change.

It is messier than usual. It is most often very clean and uncluttered, but with the change coming I have been a little less tidy than usual.


----------



## keebler27

some nice setups!
I'll post mine when I get a chance to snap a pic. 

I've always battled with 2 issues:
1. cables cables cables - I can only tie up and label so many cables, but in the end, they're still just cables which take up space 

2. lack of desk-up-top : my desks are all spread out on 1 level and I have section where equipment is on more shelving up top, but i know I am far from maximizing 'lost' space as I call it.

I need a proper computer server desk/rack system is what I need. I had to reinforce one desk with wooden blocks underneath b/c the 3 mac pros are too heavy - doh!


----------



## enon

.


----------



## pcronin

enon, very nice multi-mon rig. What stand/mount are they on? Custom?


----------



## enon

pcronin said:


> enon, very nice multi-mon rig. What stand/mount are they on? Custom?


They are from Monoprice. I wrote a review too. They are great once set up properly. 

REVIEW - Monoprice 3 Way Adjustable Tilting Desk Mount Bracket for LCD


----------



## pcronin

enon said:


> They are from Monoprice. I wrote a review too. They are great once set up properly.
> 
> REVIEW - Monoprice 3 Way Adjustable Tilting Desk Mount Bracket for LCD


Thanks for that. Wonder if I could mount my iMac on one


----------



## screature

pcronin said:


> Thanks for that. Wonder if I could mount my iMac on one


The question is... why would you want to?


----------



## pcronin

screature said:


> The question is... why would you want to?


because I'm not a cookie cutter person. My chair/desk combo doesn't put the imac screen at the proper height, and also the only secondary monitor I could afford does not have the same size/height stand, so while it is at a more proper position for me to work on, it is a good 2-3" lower than the iMac. 

And I just checked this iMac, and it is not VESA compatible as is 

(That was just the serious reason for wanting to, I saw your  and just wanted to be serious as to my reason  )


----------



## screature

pcronin said:


> *because I'm not a cookie cutter person*. My chair/desk combo doesn't put the imac screen at the proper height, and also the only secondary monitor I could afford does not have the same size/height stand, so while it is at a more proper position for me to work on, it is a good 2-3" lower than the iMac.
> 
> And I just checked this iMac, and it is not VESA compatible as is


Good answer! :clap:

But my then my response is... (you probably aren't going to like either option) Get a Mac Pro or a Mac Mini. Then you can choose your monitors to match. 

There is a third option... (which enon seems to have taken.... sorry for the assumption if I am incorrect, but I see no Mac in enon's set up) build a frankintosh (more commonly refered to as a hackintosh  ).


----------



## enon

pcronin said:


> because I'm not a cookie cutter person. My chair/desk combo doesn't put the imac screen at the proper height, and also the only secondary monitor I could afford does not have the same size/height stand, so while it is at a more proper position for me to work on, it is a good 2-3" lower than the iMac.
> 
> *And I just checked this iMac, and it is not VESA compatible as is *
> 
> (That was just the serious reason for wanting to, I saw your  and just wanted to be serious as to my reason  )


You have to buy the adapter for the iMac.


----------



## pcronin

screature said:


> Good answer! :clap:
> 
> But my then my response is... (you probably aren't going to like either option) Get a Mac Pro or a Mac Mini. Then you can choose your monitors to match.


Mini, only 1 monitor possible. (I have shudders thinking of monomonitors..)

Mac Pro, I hate to say it, is too overpriced for me. I'm planning on building a major gaming rig, with multi monitors and the budget looks to be about half of a Pro, with monitors incl. 



enon said:


> You have to buy the adapter for the iMac.


For their stands? I didn't see it, but only had time this morning to do a quick search.


----------



## screature

pcronin said:


> *Mini, only 1 monitor possible. (I have shudders thinking of monomonitors..)*
> 
> Mac Pro, I hate to say it, is too overpriced for me. I'm planning on building a major gaming rig, with multi monitors and the budget looks to be about half of a Pro, with monitors incl.
> 
> 
> 
> For their stands? I didn't see it, but only had time this morning to do a quick search.


Oh no no no... not true. The current Minis have both a mini DVI port and a Mini Display port which are capable of driving (via adapters) either/both (via extended desktop) standard VGA or DVI monitors. Check it out. Mac Mini Features.


----------



## pcronin

screature said:


> Oh no no no... not true. The current Minis have both a mini DVI port and a Mini Display port which are capable of driving (via adapters) either/both (via extended desktop) standard VGA or DVI monitors. Check it out. Mac Mini Features.


Well lookie there now... Learn something new every day.


----------



## enon

4096 x 1152 resolution on dual 23" LCDs.


----------



## chrisburke

Here's my setup! Sorry for the poor photo quality.. I used my iPhone to shoot it.. 










1st Generation MacBook (1.83)
2 Dell E197FP Monitors.. they are plugged into a Matrox DualHead2Go.. hence the dual monitors
Line 6 Toneport UX8 8 Channel Audio Interface
LG DVD Burner (w/ Lightscribe)
M-Audio StudioPro 3 speakers
Apex415 Studio Condenser
Microsoft Lifecam Cinema 720p Webcam
Blue Snowball Mic
iClooly iPhone stand
Rocketfish Bluetooth Mouse (the battery lasts longer than the apple bluetooth mouse)
Apple Wired Keyboard (needs to be wired in order to use the MacBook when it's closed)

I think that's everything..


----------



## pcronin

Nice and tidy chris. looks like a nice little studio setup.


----------



## chrisburke

pcronin said:


> Nice and tidy chris. looks like a nice little studio setup.


thanks pcronin... it's been a work in progress.. just got the dualhead2go on Monday.. after about 2 years of debating whether I should get one or not.. then I sniped one on ebay for 98 bucks.. so it was a deal I couldn't pass up.. considering they usually go for 200+... I'm upgrading to a MacBook Pro very soon.. just waiting to hear if I got a grant that I applied for.. then I will be buying the MBP for me and 4 iMac's for our drop in centre..


----------



## squaresnappr

Nice Chris, you hiding the wires well. I like the accent wall also.


----------



## chrisburke

squaresnappr said:


> Nice Chris, you hiding the wires well. I like the accent wall also.


thanks!


----------



## keebler27

*finally!*

Well folks, I've been looking, researching and not doing anything about a new desk for some time now. I finally picked the task up again and by PURE LUCK, I ran into an ex-co-worker who explained they had some cubicles to get rid of. That positive thinking my wife's been telling me about paid off! 

So after a few truck trips and hours of putting the desk together, cutting another middle piece to use as a shelf and starting at the empty desk trying to plan where to put all of my gear, here it is 

I bought supporting legs from IKEA to help with the weight.

Every cable is labelled at the start and end destinations. I've tried to tie as many cables together as I can. I'm going to wait a few months to ensure I don't move anything around then will buy some velcro straps.

Still to come:

- will move the white imac out and into the living room to be the 'family' computer

- need to set up my nikon coolscan

- a few more A/V pieces need to be set up beside the filing cabinet on the right hand side

- researching new speakers - so far looking at the Rokit line as I need flat sounding speakers for the accuracy of my client tape transfers

- waiting until Monday or later next week to see if Apple announces a new 27" monitor so I can see whether or not the 24" display refurbs drop in price (or buy NEC, Dell or Samsung screens - they have to be fantastic for colour accuracy). It's hard for me to get away from Apple b/c I've been a huge fan of the 20" display I paid big bucks for almost 6 years ago 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## mikef

That's a tidy setup! Looks good!


----------



## keebler27

mikef said:


> That's a tidy setup! Looks good!


thanks MIke! I really lucked out getting this unit and I took my sweet time organizing it and tying/labelling.


----------



## chrisburke

gotta tidy up those wires though.. but i'm the guy whose setup has NO visible wires!


----------



## keebler27

chrisburke said:


> gotta tidy up those wires though.. but i'm the guy whose setup has NO visible wires!


lol I would LOVE to Chris, but I just set this up so I 'might' in the future. As it stands, I have:
6 computers
7 different a/v machines
7 external hard drives
2 scanners
3 monitors (and possibly 2 more coming soon)
and the bell router and the airport extreme base station
plus 5 or 6 different power units (including 2 UPS')
oh, and i'm guessing 18-22 various firewire and A/V cables...
probably a partidge in a pear tree somewhere 

It's hard to hide all of that. I've resigned myself to be as tidy as I can get.

If I don't have to move anything, I'll get some solid velcro ties and give it a whirl 

I would LOVE to have it all hidden though.


----------



## squaresnappr

keebler27 said:


> lol I would LOVE to Chris, but I just set this up so I 'might' in the future. As it stands, I have:
> 6 computers
> 7 different a/v machines
> 7 external hard drives
> 2 scanners
> 3 monitors (and possibly 2 more coming soon)
> and the bell router and the airport extreme base station
> plus 5 or 6 different power units (including 2 UPS')
> oh, and i'm guessing 18-22 various firewire and A/V cables...
> probably a partidge in a pear tree somewhere
> 
> It's hard to hide all of that. I've resigned myself to be as tidy as I can get.
> 
> If I don't have to move anything, I'll get some solid velcro ties and give it a whirl
> 
> I would LOVE to have it all hidden though.


Wow, 6 computers. Your electric bill must be high and I felt bad with my triple monitor display. I am cheap, I am the person in the house that is always turning off lights that my wife and kids leave on. It drives them nuts. 

What tablet are you using there, I just upgraded to the intuos 4 and just love it. I don't mind wires either just as long as they are controlled with some kind of management. I use black zip ties that are cheap from home depot.


----------



## keebler27

squaresnappr said:


> Wow, 6 computers. Your electric bill must be high and I felt bad with my triple monitor display. I am cheap, I am the person in the house that is always turning off lights that my wife and kids leave on. It drives them nuts.
> 
> What tablet are you using there, I just upgraded to the intuos 4 and just love it. I don't mind wires either just as long as they are controlled with some kind of management. I use black zip ties that are cheap from home depot.


It's the Intuous 4 medium. What a great tablet eh? I LOVE the ability to macro the buttons. It's saving me a ton of time.

I don't always have all 6 computers on and if I do, it's usually at night when the rate is lower, but yes, I do cringe when they're all on. I factor the electricity into my costs and it's a write off for the house tax wise (but consumption wise, it's on my mind b/c I'm the same guy - always flicking lights off around the house etc..).


----------



## skh

Imac 27 Quad, 8GB, Intel X25G2 160GB SSD
ACD 30"
EyeTV HD, iPhone 3G, iPad 32GB Wifi
Herman Miller Aeron chair (awesome!)
Older Macbook Pro


----------



## mikef

skh, which desk is that? I like the style.


----------



## skh

mikef, it's "Z-line" something, got it from staples:

STAPLES | BUREAU EN GROS


----------



## mikef

That was quick, thanks! I think I will be owning one of those soon.


----------



## screature

skh said:


> mikef, it's "Z-line" something, got it from staples:
> 
> STAPLES | BUREAU EN GROS


Nice desk indeed. 

skh, just out of curiosity why do you have the iMac and the Cinema Display offset like that? It looks like there is enough room for them to be side by side or at least with just a slight angled offset.


----------



## Yamcha

My setup :], its being repaired now though, had it sent for a few dead pixels and yellow tint issue..


----------



## canada eh

What you see:
24" Acer H243H with built in speakers at 1920x1080
Macbook Pro, June 2009, 2.26 Ghz with upgraded 500gb 7200rpm hard drive
Apple Wireless keyboard
Rocketfish bluetooth mouse
Belkin 4-port USB Hub
D-Link 10/100 Fast Ethernet Switch
Motorola v360 cellphone (hope to get an iPhone 4 as an upgrade)
Bell Mobile internet stick (only source of internet)

What you don't see:
80gb PS3 upgraded to 160gb connected to the Acer monitor 
HP Laserjet P1005 printer
Seagate 320gb Free Agent Go for backups, behind Macbook

The Macbook is connected via DVI
Sorry for the Horrible picture quality, taken with my Kodak C180 (Scaled down to 800x600)


----------



## kramer15

*My Set Up*

This is my set up,
-15" first gen Unibody Macbook pro 2.4GHZ/4GB/500HD/
-21" Acer full HD LCD monitor 
-bose 2.1 speakers
-xbox 360 hooked up to LCD monitor/bose 2.1 speakers
-canon Pixma MP560
-Airport extreme
-1TB HD external behind monitor


----------



## Jarichonas

Wow, you have a lot of great stuff
__________________
tadalafil
acomplia


----------



## canada eh

mine has changed quite a bit since I uploaded it a month ago, switched to a bigger table, and added an ipad, and stoped using the router and bell stick. I will upload soon


----------



## pcronin

Updated a bit. 
Current Setup | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

only thing not pictured is my Xbox (original, unmoded  ) and 23" Samsung LCD TV that it's plugged into


----------



## TPCM

Temp setup. Will be changing later this week.
(Desk.)

All powered by a 2009 MacBook.


----------



## IAlberta




----------



## ScorpioCa

*New 30" added to my desk*

Hey all... just showing it off!

Thanks


----------



## pcronin

ScorpioCa said:


> Hey all... just showing it off!
> 
> Thanks


Wowzers. All monitors on 1 machine?
Something worth showing off indeed!


----------



## Guest

ScorpioCa said:


> Hey all... just showing it off!
> 
> Thanks


Ahh a man after my own heart!  The only problem is with having that much real estate (aside from trying to figure out how to arrange them all on your desk!) is that when you don't have it you feel very cramped.


----------



## adam.sn

mguertin said:


> Ahh a man after my own heart!  The only problem is with having that much real estate (aside from trying to figure out how to arrange them all on your desk!) is that when you don't have it you feel very cramped.


True true... I have a 24'' LCD hooked up to my 13'' MBP. 

I used to work 10hrs a day on my 13'' no problem. Now i can't stand more than an hr of work on it. I'm spoiled!

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## overkill

Updated setup for 2010


----------



## screature

^^^ Nice shot overkill... cool that you made it B&W, it really shows off the sleekness of your setup. Very clean and compact...


----------



## cutra

*your clock*



overkill said:


> Updated setup for 2010
> 
> View attachment 16663


Hey Overkill, what kind of clock is that looks great.!Where did you get it?


----------



## Max

Like, cribtastic, maaaaan.


----------



## overkill

cutra said:


> Hey Overkill, what kind of clock is that looks great.!Where did you get it?


Hey Cutra, its an app on my iPad called Night Stand HD, very cool little app.


----------



## overkill

screature said:


> ^^^ Nice shot overkill... cool that you made it B&W, it really shows off the sleekness of your setup. Very clean and compact...


Thanks screature. Layout works well even though it looks like the desk is pretty full.


----------



## cutra

overkill said:


> Hey Cutra, its an app on my iPad called Night Stand HD, very cool little app.


Thanks overkill, it does look cool I guess I didn't notice you had an ipad... 
Too bad there isn't an app like that for the mac itself...Would be kinda cool....


----------



## cutra

*my desk*


----------



## vo1gxg

Here's what i have.
Mac Mini late 2009 
150gb, 2gb ram, 2.26 mhz

MacBook 4,1 early 2008
150gb,2gb ram 2.4ghz

Of course my amateur radio equipment is there as well.


----------



## Kaiu

My latest desk layout, although looks a bit different lol...

Gonna have to buy two mstands as I need space for my two macbooks >.>


----------



## katesoren1936

Max man,

Now that is shear beauty! I'm drooling. [smile]


----------



## Max

Kate! What a pleasant bolt out of the blue. How are you doing, girl?


----------



## IAlberta

Picked up some "new to me" pieces the last few weeks..


----------



## Chas3




----------



## perrottlove

How does one post an image on this forum?


----------



## The G3 Man

Heres My Hack Crib.


----------



## DDKD726

Here's my current crib:

Late 2009 Mac Mini 2.26
Samsung 36" TV
Blue Eyeball 2.0 webcam/mic
Logitech Z10 Speakers
iPhone 3GS w/Spiderpodium
iMac Mini  (aka iPad Gen 1 w/Stabile steel stand by Thoughtout.biz)


----------



## monokitty

@Kaiu - love the LEGO.


----------



## Niteshooter

vo1gxg said:


> Here's what i have.
> Mac Mini late 2009
> 150gb, 2gb ram, 2.26 mhz
> 
> MacBook 4,1 early 2008
> 150gb,2gb ram 2.4ghz
> 
> Of course my amateur radio equipment is there as well.


73's GXG, nice rigs!


----------



## The Doug

My new 21.5" iMac on my IKEA Jerker desk. I'm loving the tidy minimalism after eight years with my Power Mac G5 dualie behemoth, 25" LCD, speakers, and wires everywhere. 

I like my computer space dark but for times when I need a bit of illumination in back of the machine, I bought a Sylvania "Light Flute". Battery operated LED unit - very kewl little thing which, being aluminum, complements the iMac well. Glad I discovered it. Less than $20.


----------



## Niteshooter

That light bar is very cool!


----------



## Mrsam

My Setup


----------



## The G3 Man

Nice, simple, I like


----------



## IAlberta

Finally have Tiger/Leopard/Snow Leopard/Lion at my fingertips.. Rocking Harman Kardon SoundSticks, Bang&Olufsen BeoSound 2000 and Bose Companion Sound.. It's all good..


----------



## Dennis Nedry

[deleted]


----------



## IAlberta

Dennis Nedry said:


> What's with the silver walls?
> 
> Looks like some sort of thermal insulation, but I'm not entirely sure. Kinda makes it look like you're working in a space ship >,>...
> 
> -DN



This "tech cave" is actually the renovated attic of a 125 year old stick built prairie home..

Indeed, it is a "bubble wrap" style foil insulation which was the best all around walls/roof covering solution to convert the area from it's original cobwebbed old wood plank and timber interior into a very comfortable entertainment environment.. 

The aluminum foil wrap also offers excellent wifi, radio, cellular and inter-stellar reception..


----------



## Veej

IAlberta said:


> This "tech cave" is actually the renovated attic of a 125 year old stick built prairie home..
> 
> Indeed, it is a "bubble wrap" style foil insulation which was the best all around walls/roof covering solution to convert the area from it's original cobwebbed old wood plank and timber interior into a very comfortable entertainment environment..
> 
> The aluminum foil wrap also offers excellent wifi, radio, cellular and inter-stellar reception..


I'd have the urge to stand and jam to the tunes from the sound sticks all the time...with that kinda interior looks like that feeling like a DJ at a club...


----------



## SINC

Just rearranged my work area for the winter . . .


----------



## screature

Nice and clean SINC...


----------



## squaresnappr

Udated setup and is where I do all my stuff.









Just added a 250GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD and loving my new portable setup when I go on location.


----------



## DDKD726

squaresnappr said:


> Udated setup and is where I do all my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added a 250GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD and loving my new portable setup when I go on location.


Nice! What are the name of those speakers??


----------



## squaresnappr

I have these speakers for about four years now and they are pretty good for computer speakers. They are Logitech Z5500.


----------



## chrisburke

There is nothing worse than seeing all these beautiful setups ruined by multiple keyboards.. You all need to download teleport.. Control all your computers (on the same network) with 1 keyboard and mouse... It even copies the clipboard between computers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisburke

It really is time for a redesign of the office.. it's looked this way for ... well since I've had this office..so.. 4 years... only problem is, I'm not so great with stuff like that.. any recommendations?

its a little messy.. but heres my latest.. not a whole lot has changed.. just a couple new toys.. sorry for the crummy photo.. lighting isn't so great in my office










what you see here is...

M-Audio iControl (usb controller for GarageBand)
iPad 2 w/ Night Stand app running for clock
M-Audio Studio Pro 3 Speakers (left of monitors)
Yamaha MS101II Speaker (right of monitors)
2 Dell E197FP monitors (plugged into a Matrox Dual Head2Go)
1st generation Macbook 1.83ghz upgraded the hard drive to 250gb
Under the monitors is 1TB Lacie External HD and a 80gb generic external HD
Line 6 Toneport UX 8 usb audio Interface
Apple iPhone Dock (the one with the apple headset charger built in)
Apple wired keyboard (i know its old, but if it ain't broke...)
Rocketfish Bluetooth Mouse (it's way better on batteries than the apple mouse
Apple Trackpad (i use it every now and then)
M-Audio Keystation 88es midi controller keyboard

The desk is from ikea, and the shelf on top of the desk i built myself with some shelving board from Timbr Mart.


----------



## crawford

I see multiple keyboards there.


----------



## chrisburke

crawford said:


> I see multiple keyboards there.


Lame....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceline

Nice display shots


----------



## dallan

*My Crib*

Simple... 17" iMac and iPad 2.


----------



## CoderMummy

My portable "desk"


----------



## IAlberta

Most recent setup.. Two bit panorama shot with iP4s


----------



## chrisburke

Here's a shot of my office at the church.. (My main office is at the house)









Seen here is a 2006 MacBook in desperate need of a replacing (soon I hope) an iPad 2 with bluetooth keyboard (I use it at church for loops with the worship team with Loopy HD) an iPad Mini, which I use for my sheet music and ambient tracks with OnSong.. I control both of these with bluetooth pedals. The iPad 2 with a 2 pedal setup called the PageFlip and the mini with a 4 pedal setup called the AirTurn.

Also seen is the churches windows laptop.. I honestly don't even know what it is.. It's for running our projection software OpenSong, which I also control with a pedal.. 

These aren't my pedals.. Just google images.. But the same things.. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

